# Soft Crate Question for a newbie!



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

As I am trying to prepare/plan for when I do get a maltese of my own, I have a question about fabric/ canvas crates:

Is there anyone who had a puppy successfully trained in one? I have seen that sometimes a puppy with tear at the fabric? But if it's metal, they bite at the metal too?

I found one I like, that I think is more pleasing to the eye than a metal one, but I don't want to get it if it's definitely going to create problems with a puppy-

It looks promising with the metal frame and non-skid feet-- this would be for her to sleep in next to me at night:

Soft Side Crate

Has anyone had success with a puppy in something like this?

Thanks!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772699


> As I am trying to prepare/plan for when I do get a maltese of my own, I have a question about fabric/ canvas crates:
> 
> Is there anyone who had a puppy successfully trained in one? I have seen that sometimes a puppy with tear at the fabric? But if it's metal, they bite at the metal too?
> 
> ...


A puppy is likely to have that chewed up in no time flat.....would be nice for convenience sake though. Save your $$ and get a regular crate (hut).


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (almitra @ May 6 2009, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772787


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772699





> As I am trying to prepare/plan for when I do get a maltese of my own, I have a question about fabric/ canvas crates:
> 
> Is there anyone who had a puppy successfully trained in one? I have seen that sometimes a puppy with tear at the fabric? But if it's metal, they bite at the metal too?
> 
> ...


A puppy is likely to have that chewed up in no time flat.....would be nice for convenience sake though. Save your $$ and get a regular crate (hut).
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I was thinking too! I really like this one: http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Crates-and-Ga...-F-O-_1409.aspx Sher(K/C Mom) has that crate for her new puppy. I love how you can wheel it room to room.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We got this one:


Crate

when Nikki was a puppy and it worked great. She still loves to hang out in it. We recently bought a a soft crate that we use for travel now that Nikki is out of the chewing stage.

I think a hard crate is better for puppy. They can see out very well, and they can't chew it


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 6 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772800


> We got this one:
> 
> 
> Crate
> ...


That's the one we used with both of my malt puppies.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree, get a wire or vari kennel style for now. Soda wasn't allowed in the soft crate until he was about 18 months old...and then only when we were hanging out somewhere and I was right there. Roo I don't think will ever be allowed in it as he'd eat it for fun.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I used a soft sided pen for Cosy but I do have to say she wasn't in it that much.  
She never was much of a chewer unless a wall looked too good to resist. :smpullhair:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

When I put Casanova in a soft crate, he ends up toppling it and sleeping on top of it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks everyone,

i was just hoping there was an aesthetically-pleasing alternative like that soft crate! 

I guess I will end up going with a wire one for less problems.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can get nice fabric covers for wire crates in a variety of prints.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I noticed this one on GWlittle that has multiple doors-- what do you think of the small size?

Small Black Crate


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772902


> thanks everyone,
> 
> i was just hoping there was an aesthetically-pleasing alternative like that soft crate!
> 
> I guess I will end up going with a wire one for less problems.[/B]



The one I have that was mentioned earlier in this thread is nice looking and the wheels are a lifesaver. I take it in to the bedroom so Claire can sleep in it while I'm at work during the day and then first thing in the morning and evening I wheel it in to the kitchen so I can feed Claire in it. It was very easy to put together and is one of the best things I've ever had for my Malts. I particularly love the wheels!

I popped all three in it for a photoshoot!! It's really big!

[attachment=52163:crate.jpg]


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

it's very nice, but I'd like one I can in the beginning, have on my bedside table at night-- as my bed is very high and I know puppies like to be able to see you.

that's why I am leaning towards a smaller one?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772936


> it's very nice, but I'd like one I can in the beginning, have on my bedside table at night-- as my bed is very high and I know puppies like to be able to see you.
> 
> that's why I am leaning towards a smaller one?[/B]


Oh, you're looking for a very small one then.....Perhaps have a couple... for different purposes ... KWIM?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 6 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772920


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772902





> thanks everyone,
> 
> i was just hoping there was an aesthetically-pleasing alternative like that soft crate!
> 
> I guess I will end up going with a wire one for less problems.[/B]



The one I have that was mentioned earlier in this thread is nice looking and the wheels are a lifesaver. I take it in to the bedroom so Claire can sleep in it while I'm at work during the day and then first thing in the morning and evening I wheel it in to the kitchen so I can feed Claire in it. It was very easy to put together and is one of the best things I've ever had for my Malts. I particularly love the wheels!

I popped all three in it for a photoshoot!! It's really big!

[attachment=52163:crate.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I don't want to interrupt this thread but just look at Kallie and Catcher! They're are at one end of the crate and Clair is on the other!  It looks like they're not trying to get too close.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 6 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772953


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772936





> it's very nice, but I'd like one I can in the beginning, have on my bedside table at night-- as my bed is very high and I know puppies like to be able to see you.
> 
> that's why I am leaning towards a smaller one?[/B]


Oh, you're looking for a very small one then.....Perhaps have a couple... for different purposes ... KWIM?
[/B][/QUOTE]

KWIM? ---


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772973


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 6 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772953





> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772936





> it's very nice, but I'd like one I can in the beginning, have on my bedside table at night-- as my bed is very high and I know puppies like to be able to see you.
> 
> that's why I am leaning towards a smaller one?[/B]


Oh, you're looking for a very small one then.....Perhaps have a couple... for different purposes ... KWIM?
[/B][/QUOTE]

KWIM? ---
[/B][/QUOTE]


* K*now *W*hat *I* *M*ean :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 6 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772959


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 6 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772920





> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 6 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772902





> thanks everyone,
> 
> i was just hoping there was an aesthetically-pleasing alternative like that soft crate!
> 
> I guess I will end up going with a wire one for less problems.[/B]



The one I have that was mentioned earlier in this thread is nice looking and the wheels are a lifesaver. I take it in to the bedroom so Claire can sleep in it while I'm at work during the day and then first thing in the morning and evening I wheel it in to the kitchen so I can feed Claire in it. It was very easy to put together and is one of the best things I've ever had for my Malts. I particularly love the wheels!

I popped all three in it for a photoshoot!! It's really big!

[attachment=52163:crate.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I don't want to interrupt this thread but just look at Kallie and Catcher! They're are at one end of the crate and Clair is on the other!  It looks like they're not trying to get too close.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!!! I was looking at that too but I think what it is is that that was the first time they had ever been in the crate and were trying to stay close to the door to get out! Claire loves the crate since that is where her food is so she was just fine...!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree w/ the others and just stick with a regular wire crate. They are inexpensive, also. They make neat covers for them if you want it to "blend" in more, although you hardly notice them. They are less noticeable than the vari-kennel type ones.

Size-wise, go with the 18"x24" size. The smaller size will probably be too small once your puppy finishes growing for them to be comfortable when sleeping. London likes to curl up in a ball at times and other times she likes to stretch out really long.


----------



## Nikkitine (May 11, 2009)

I've been a victim of the soft crate chewup =( I bought a soft crate for him to sleep in for my little Pacman when I first got him but he chewed the corner of it up so quick and got out every time, now I have a destroyed "new" crate I have no use for =( I ended up getting a plastic one and he actually prefers it over the previous one. My recommendation is a nice plastic crate or a wired crate. If you don't like the "cage" look, you can try putting a nice blanket over it since it seems they seem to like the privacy without the outside distractions.


----------

